# J. Flavel - 'What It is to Keep the Heart' Prov. 4.23



## Michael Butterfield (Mar 18, 2006)

To attain a facility and dexterity of language in prayer, and put thy meaning into apt and decent expressions, is easy; but to get thy heart broken for sin whilst thou art confessing it; melted with free grace whilst thou are blessing God for it; to be really ashamed and humbled through the apprehensions of God´s infinite holiness, and to keep they heart in this frame, not only in, but after duty, will surely cost thee some groans and travailing pain of soul: To repress the outward acts of sin, and compose the external part of thy life in a laudable and comely manner is no great matter; even carnal persons by the force of common principles can do this; but to kill the root of corruption within, to set and keep up an holy government over thy thoughts, to have all things lie straight and orderly in the heart, this is not easy.

P. 428


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## satz (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## bened (Mar 18, 2006)

Good stuff. Thank you.


----------

